# What a differance.



## ljcarr (Nov 30, 2014)

Well my Oracal arrived this morning and what differance it's made to my coffee, even though I've not really set anything yet, the taste from it is 100 time better than my Jura. Very happy up to now.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

There are good reviews for Sage/Breville. In fact I'm considering to buy 860XL to my office.


----------



## ljcarr (Nov 30, 2014)

Still waiting for decent coffee to arrive from Rave, so used a bag of Starbucks beans I had open. But taste differance from the jura to this was sensational.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

If you think Starbuck's coffee is sensational then you're in for a nice surprise when you get some fresh beans!!


----------

